# Painting - Blues (summer project!)



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just thought I would share my summer project of custom painting some blues.

First get the white windsock.










Then I add some Brown.










Then some primer gray.










Then some black.










Then some more brown.










Then let dry! Now the feather detail....

Feather brown.










Feather Khaki










Feather Black










Now the finishing touch some white detail.










Hope this inspires some others to touch up or repaint some old decoys. Only about 100 left to do!
Have a great summer. Chuck[/img]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of some I did this past spring ...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awww yes, the labor of love.  Looking good!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

We definitely need guys like you teaching "productive" art in our education system.  
:beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres a pic. of one of my blues that ive been making all summer. I just made a few stencils for painting trying to leave some of the tyvek revealed, seeing that it is UV reflective.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres another view.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Here are some econo's we painted like juvie blues.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Since when are blues BROWN?


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

kaiser, was that the hunt this last spring in the fog? If so and I remember right didn't you guys slaughter them that day?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Teamdank.....

look at this pic. Blues have a hint of brown in them.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I would have to agree! Looks like some brown on this Blue too!


----------



## jerad (Feb 4, 2005)

a word of advice, wait till cabelas has their 50 ct. boxes of economy canada windsocks on sale, much easier to convert to blues


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

heads up for you guys. We have boxes of 50 canada economy northwind socks for sale on internet bargain cave for only $69.88! Here is the link

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... egory&rid=


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

is there a certain kind of paint you use to paint decoys? or just a regular spray paint can of black? or gray for the juvies?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Id just use Krylon spray paint


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I remember correctly, here are the colors we used:

Krylok Ultra Flat Black
Krylok Primer Gray
Krylok Ultra flat brown (just a little)
Krylok Primer White

This was a pic I used 3 years ago as an example (but it is a floater):


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used all Krylon Spray Paints.

Ultra Flat Black
Ultra Flat white
Ultra Flat Brown
Ultra Flat Khaki

Good Luck.....I have about 120 more decoys to make by spring time. I am going to do some blues and others whites and juvies.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> If I remember correctly, here are the colors we used:
> 
> Krylok Ultra Flat Black
> Krylok Primer Gray
> ...


hey thats the floater you bought from me hustad! I want it back haha


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

How did you get bags like that to paint?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

they are sillosocks. you can buy them on this website. go to the store and look them up in decoys.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Valley....

I have bought the econo silo socks (offered on this site for sale) and I have also bought the econo snow goose Northwinds from cabela's. The ones in the pic's are the northwinds.

Hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

How hard is it to put the econo sillos together because ive been looking into buying 10 doz or so. Also how much paint would it take to put the many together with a 60-40 ratio snows to blues.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think it took me 3 cans of gray, 2 cans of brown and 1 can of white, khaki, and black. To do 60 blues.

to do 120 all snows with just black and some gray it took 2 cans of black and 1 can of gray.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

hey chuck did you use the steel stencil that is available on this site? just curious....paint job looks good!


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you. Wish ya luck with your new decoys.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used the same stencil that is available on this site.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Chuck Smith, I just wanted to thank you for posting this. I made 10 dozen blues from econo sillosocks this weekend and followed how you did it in this thread. It took forever but they look great.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Your welcome.....post some pic's.


----------



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

can anyone send me some stencils if they could thanks


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

where are these stencils found that a few of you said were avaible on this site! thanks!


----------

